# Removing interior window trim



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

There is a good chance that your windows are replacement windows and not new construction windows. There is also a good chance that the 1/4 round is holding your windows in place. Maybe you can pry the 1/4 round up with a very small flat bar or pry bar. Pry a little in one place then keep moving around prying a little at a time and maybe you won't harm the window. Be prepared just in case the 1/4 round is holding the window in, you don't want the window to fall out.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

For trim removal,I like to use a heavy duty painters tool---The thin blade easily slips under the trim--

When locate a nail you can tap on the tool and cut or pull the nail from the inside--

Get one and give it a try!--Mike--


----------

